# Donnarumma titolare contro il City, in Champions.



## admin (27 Settembre 2021)

Come riportato da Di Marzio, Gigio Donnarumma dovrebbe giocare titolare in PSG - City. Il portiere italiano sembra favorito su Navas per partire, tra i pali, dal primo minuto


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2021)

Lo scrivo ora: occhio a qualche possibile papera. Vediamo se regge le pressione. Col City non si scherza


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Gigio Donnarumma dovrebbe giocare titolare in PSG - City. Il portiere italiano sembra favorito su Navas per partire, tra i pali, dal primo minuto


Che peccato che giocano in contemporanea, mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere questa partita...


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che peccato che giocano in contemporanea, mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere questa partita...


Io mi vedo il Milan in tv e poi sbircio PSG - City sul tablet


----------



## Route66 (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Gigio Donnarumma dovrebbe giocare titolare in PSG - City. Il portiere italiano sembra favorito su Navas per partire, tra i pali, dal primo minuto


Glielo avrà detto Mino direttamente....


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2021)

scarsissimo porchettino che con tutti i problemi che ha crea anche questo dualismo.
tra portieri poi..... bah..
neanche uno campionato ed uno coppa, proprio tutto alla rinfusa.

occhio che potrebbe arrivare la goleada, se dio vuole.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Gigio Donnarumma dovrebbe giocare titolare in PSG - City. Il portiere italiano sembra favorito su Navas per partire, tra i pali, dal primo minuto


Ve lo dicevo di aspettare a fargli il funerale.

Avrà addosso una bella pressione, speriamo faccia 10 papere.

Anche se agli Europei l' ha sopportata anche bene la pressione.

Oh, facesse bene il bicchiere va visto comunque mezzo pieno, ci manca solo di vederlo dagli ovini.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Settembre 2021)

Non vorrei sia fatto apposta. Probabile pure che se perdano Pochettino potrà dire "avete visto? facevo bene a far giocare Navas".
Vediamo come si mette la situazione, potrebbe essere o il trampolino di lancio oppure la partita che gli chiude tutta la stagione secondo me.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Io mi vedo il Milan in tv e poi sbircio PSG - City sul tablet


Tocca sbirciare, ma che perdita enorme di soldi per la UEFA, ci sono giorni in cui abbiamo 3 super partite e le fanno tutte insieme. Per chi ama il calcio é una pugnalata al cuore, poi gironi con Lille, Salisburgo, Wolfsburg e Siviglia fanno veramente storcere il naso. La gente paga per PSG-City o Milan-Atletico, e non per Zenit-Malmo...


----------



## davidelynch (27 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scarsissimo porchettino che con tutti i problemi che ha crea anche questo dualismo.
> tra portieri poi..... bah..
> neanche uno campionato ed uno coppa, proprio tutto alla rinfusa.
> 
> occhio che potrebbe arrivare la goleada, se dio vuole.



A me pare un dead man walking pochettino, non ha la personalità o i titoli per reggere un simile spogliatoio.


----------



## davidelynch (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ve lo dicevo di aspettare a fargli il funerale.
> 
> Avrà addosso una bella pressione, speriamo faccia 10 papere.
> 
> ...


Per me quello è un epilogo inevitabile.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Tocca sbirciare, ma che perdita enorme di soldi per la UEFA, ci sono giorni in cui abbiamo 3 super partite e le fanno tutte insieme. Per chi ama il calcio é una pugnalata al cuore, poi gironi con Lille, Salisburgo, Wolfsburg e Siviglia fanno veramente storcere il naso. La gente paga per PSG-City o Milan-Atletico, e non per Zenit-Malmo...


Tranquillo, è solo questione di tempo.
La CL seguirà lo stesso percorso della Serie A.

Ammesso non facciano davvero la Super Lega, il prossimo passo sarà al 100% far disputare le partite più belle in orari diversi.
Ci arriveranno.

Non perchè confido nella loro intelligenza, ma perchè confido molto nella loro sete di dAnarohohohoho

E' matematico. Questi spolperebbero pure il mio cadavere in decomposizione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sia fatto apposta. Probabile pure che se perdano Pochettino potrà dire "avete visto? facevo bene a far giocare Navas".
> Vediamo come si mette la situazione, potrebbe essere o il trampolino di lancio oppure la partita che gli chiude tutta la stagione secondo me.


ma no dai a questo punto vanno avanti così. o massimo giocherà sempre donnarumma.
troppi intrallazzi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Gigio Donnarumma dovrebbe giocare titolare in PSG - City. Il portiere italiano sembra favorito su Navas per partire, tra i pali, dal primo minuto


Spero che il city gli rifili 3-4 pere


----------



## ARKANA (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Gigio Donnarumma dovrebbe giocare titolare in PSG - City. Il portiere italiano sembra favorito su Navas per partire, tra i pali, dal primo minuto


Speriamo prendano un un'imbarcata incredibile


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ve lo dicevo di aspettare a fargli il funerale.
> 
> Avrà addosso una bella pressione, speriamo faccia 10 papere.
> 
> ...


Forse non capisci che è proprio questo il suo funerale  brutto ko con papere e con zizzo non gli romperanno più gli zebedei.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Gigio Donnarumma dovrebbe giocare titolare in PSG - City. Il portiere italiano sembra favorito su Navas per partire, tra i pali, dal primo minuto


Mi pare molto strana come decisione. Quella col City è già una partita chiave per il PSG dopo il pareggio col Bruges alla prima. E l'altra è il Lipsia, non proprio il Poggibonsi...

Il PSG non puo certo permettersi passi falsi.

A Parigi mi sembra che la gestione di cosi tanti galli nel pollaio sia davvero difficile. Sarei sorpreso se Pochettino cedesse alle pressioni proprio per una partita cosi importante e difficile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Gigio Donnarumma dovrebbe giocare titolare in PSG - City. Il portiere italiano sembra favorito su Navas per partire, tra i pali, dal primo minuto


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii era quello che speravo !


----------



## iceman. (27 Settembre 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> A me pare un dead man walking pochettino, non ha la personalità o i titoli per reggere un simile spogliatoio.


È uno da Milan attuale, Roma, Lazio e Inter qualche anno fa; lo vedo simile a Spalletti.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi pare molto strana come decisione. Quella col City è già una partita chiave per il PSG dopo il pareggio col Bruges alla prima. E l'altra è il Lipsia, non proprio il Poggibonsi...
> 
> Il PSG non puo certo permettersi passi falsi.
> 
> A Parigi mi sembra che la gestione di cosi tanti galli nel pollaio sia davvero difficile. Sarei sorpreso se Pochettino cedesse alle pressioni proprio per una partita cosi importante e difficile.


Appunto, figurati se lo fa giocare "apposta" sperando di levarsi il problema, su.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scarsissimo porchettino che con tutti i problemi che ha crea anche questo dualismo.
> tra portieri poi..... bah..
> neanche uno campionato ed uno coppa, proprio tutto alla rinfusa.
> 
> occhio che potrebbe arrivare la goleada, se dio vuole.


Sarebbe chiedere troppo


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe chiedere troppo


eh io ci spero, e ci credo.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Gigio Donnarumma dovrebbe giocare titolare in PSG - City. Il portiere italiano sembra favorito su Navas per partire, tra i pali, dal primo minuto


Stai a vedere che fa il partitone e diventa titolare fisso...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stai a vedere che fa il partitone e diventa titolare fisso...



Peccato giochino nel nostro stesso orario,altrimenti avrei guardato volentieri le 4-5 pere subite dal Dollarman


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Peccato giochino nel nostro stesso orario,altrimenti avrei guardato volentieri le 4-5 pere subite dal Dollarman


io sono allo stadio e chissene del dollarman


----------



## GP7 (27 Settembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io sono allo stadio e chissene del dollarman


Siamo in due


----------



## nybreath (27 Settembre 2021)

ma veramente ci vuole un articolo di giornale ogni volta che questo va in panchina o gioca titolare, ma boh....


----------



## overlord (27 Settembre 2021)

0- 1 per il city gol al 96esimo con papera a$$urda del $omaro.
E via di godimento a$$oluto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Gigio Donnarumma dovrebbe giocare titolare in PSG - City. Il portiere italiano sembra favorito su Navas per partire, tra i pali, dal primo minuto


Partita interessantissima, non certo perché gioca Zizzo ma perché sono i due club più ricchi del pianeta che si sono invertiti i ruoli:
Progetto serio del City, raccolta di figurine del PSG

Tifo City, ovviamente


----------



## GP7 (27 Settembre 2021)

Simpatica, nel frattempo, la dichiarazione di Pochettino in conferenza..


----------



## Cenzo (27 Settembre 2021)

Ma no dai, gioca Pancarumma perché è un grandissimo portiere tra i primi tre al mondo, mica per altro…


----------



## Saelemaekers (27 Settembre 2021)

Donnarumma ha già giocato partite di questo livello appena tre mesi fa, eh..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Settembre 2021)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Simpatica, nel frattempo, la dichiarazione di Pochettino in conferenza..


cosa ha detto?


----------



## GP7 (27 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> cosa ha detto?


Ma in buona sostanza ha detto di avere in rosa grandi portieri e che tutti i grandi portieri si adattano alle richieste dello staff tecnico.
Non mi pare certo un'investitura per Dollarman..


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Gigio Donnarumma dovrebbe giocare titolare in PSG - City. Il portiere italiano sembra favorito su Navas per partire, tra i pali, dal primo minuto


Peccato il city giochi senza ariete... Mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo svolazzare a caso inseguendo qualche cross
Farà il suo palla tra i piedi col pressing delle punte del city... Buona fortuna


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Gigio Donnarumma dovrebbe giocare titolare in PSG - City. Il portiere italiano sembra favorito su Navas per partire, tra i pali, dal primo minuto





admin ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo ora: occhio a qualche possibile papera. Vediamo se regge le pressione. Col City non si scherza


Dovrebbe giocare...ma vediamo fino alla fine, non lo darei per scontato


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Tocca sbirciare, ma che perdita enorme di soldi per la UEFA, ci sono giorni in cui abbiamo 3 super partite e le fanno tutte insieme. Per chi ama il calcio é una pugnalata al cuore, poi gironi con Lille, Salisburgo, Wolfsburg e Siviglia fanno veramente storcere il naso. La gente paga per PSG-City o Milan-Atletico, e non per Zenit-Malmo...


Discorso che stracondivido, la superlega eviterebbe proprio questo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Gigio Donnarumma dovrebbe giocare titolare in PSG - City. Il portiere italiano sembra favorito su Navas per partire, tra i pali, dal primo minuto


A furia di fare i capricci... Comunque, si è capito che quest'anno lui e Navas faranno staffetta tutta la stagione.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha già giocato partite di questo livello appena tre mesi fa, eh..


Ma infatti, questo ha vinto un Europeo a 22 anni e da titolare.

C'è ancora troppo odio verso Donnarumma, ma lo comprendo.


----------



## overlord (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, questo ha vinto un Europeo a 22 anni e da titolare.
> 
> C'è ancora troppo odio verso Donnarumma, ma lo comprendo.


Non è odio. È molto di più.


----------



## Manue (28 Settembre 2021)

Non mi sembra una scelta coerente da parte di Pochettino, 
io non lo darei per scontato che giocherà lui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, questo ha vinto un Europeo a 22 anni e da titolare.
> 
> C'è ancora troppo odio verso Donnarumma, ma lo comprendo.


perchè troppo????


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè troppo????


Non era una critica, ma una constatazione.
Mi sono espresso malissimo.

L' odio verso quel traditore non sarà mai troppo


----------



## EmmePi (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Gigio Donnarumma dovrebbe giocare titolare in PSG - City. Il portiere italiano sembra favorito su Navas per partire, tra i pali, dal primo minuto


Evvai, questa potrebbe essere la partita che lo affossa definitivamente.


----------



## EmmePi (28 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non era una critica, ma una constatazione.
> Mi sono espresso malissimo.
> 
> L' odio verso quel traditore non sarà mai troppo


Dopo oltre 2000 anni tutti i cristiani ce l'hanno ancora con Giuda, che poi detto tra noi non è che avesse avuto "libero arbitrio" visto che Cristo aveva già predetto il suo tradimento...

Fra 2000 anno nessun milanista del futuro avrà ancora perdonato l'INFAME!


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Dopo oltre 2000 anni tutti i cristiani ce l'hanno ancora con Giuda, che poi detto tra noi non è che avesse avuto "libero arbitrio" visto che Cristo aveva già predetto il suo tradimento...
> 
> Fra 2000 anno nessun milanista del futuro avrà ancora perdonato l'INFAME!


Ci sono due strade:

1) Diventa una pippa, noi godremo e col tempo quasi dimeticheremo
2) Fa la storia, noi avremo odio perenne e parleremo del suo tradimento anche tra 50 anni ahaha


----------



## Shmuk (28 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra una scelta coerente da parte di Pochettino,
> io non lo darei per scontato che giocherà lui.



Non escluderei che Pochettino, per dirimere una volta per tutte la questione, miri ad affossarlo al più presto proprio facendolo giocare in partite del genere. Se incappa in paperummate delle sue in 1-2 match, a maggior ragione di questo livello, il dualismo che gli hanno imposto va a farsi benedire.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Settembre 2021)

Contrariamente a ciò che pensano in tanto,credo che una partita del genere possa fargli guadagnare dei punti invece,se il City è in serata si presenterà molte volte dalle sue parti e qualche paratona la sfodera.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci sono due strade:
> 
> 1) Diventa una pippa, noi godremo e col tempo quasi dimeticheremo
> 2) Fa la storia, noi avremo odio perenne e parleremo del suo tradimento anche tra 50 anni ahaha


Ne parleremo sempre e comunque,che sìa per deriderlo o per rimpiangerlo,io personalmente,ad oggi non lo rimpiango,l'evoluzione del ruolo del portiere che richiede bravura con i piedi non lo vede attualmente degno di rimpianti o recriminazioni e inoltre vogliamo mettere la capacità di Maignan di pescare un attaccante a 60 metri con un lancio?Quando mai lo vedremo fare al bamboccio?


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra una scelta coerente da parte di Pochettino,
> io non lo darei per scontato che giocherà lui.


Sinceramente mi aspettavo giocare col Montpellier, proprio perché era pre-Champions, come la sua presenza precedente, evidentemente aveva già deciso Pochettino di schierarlo col City


----------



## Dexter (28 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sia fatto apposta. Probabile pure che se perdano Pochettino potrà dire "avete visto? facevo bene a far giocare Navas".
> Vediamo come si mette la situazione, potrebbe essere o il trampolino di lancio oppure la partita che gli chiude tutta la stagione secondo me.


Subìra talmente tanti tiri che anche una mezza papera verrà cancellata dalle altre parate...come quando era al Milan. Para l'imprendibile e poi entrano palloni che avrebbe preso Consigli.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Settembre 2021)

Donnarumma o no, secondo me prendono 3 pappine dal City. E penso che giochi Navas, strano che Pochettino faccia esordire in CL Donnarumma con il City.


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Settembre 2021)

Ho un sogno nel cuore
costruzione dal basso
Palla a paperumma e passaggio sbagliato
Rete del City dopo 5min
Pronti via, passano altri 5min e
Paperumma mi regala una smanacciata nella sua porta

le valchirie si alzano in volo
La musica suona più forte Wagner
Pochettino fa un cenno a Navas e
Al 30’ do$$arumma é sostituito

giuro: arrivo a San Siro a piedi e disegno sul marciapiede Magnian con i gessetti; avvolto da un’aurea paradisiaca


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Settembre 2021)

Navas è una pippa. Faceva papere anche nel Real delle 3 Champions, ma era talmente forte che avrebbe vinto persino senza il portiere.

Era ovvio che Donnarumma diventasse titolare ed è probabile che lo diventi in Champions e in Ligue 1. Perché Donnarumma è super sopravvalutato, ma è comunque più forte di Navas.


----------



## Djici (28 Settembre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Non escluderei che Pochettino, per dirimere una volta per tutte la questione, miri ad affossarlo al più presto proprio facendolo giocare in partite del genere. Se incappa in paperummate delle sue in 1-2 match, a maggior ragione di questo livello, il dualismo che gli hanno imposto va a farsi benedire.


Raga non scherziamo.
Non esiste un allenatore che mette giocatori scarsi di proposito per mostrare che sono scarsi.
Specialmente nella squadra più ricca del mondo.
E soprattutto dopo un esordio con pareggio contro il Bruges in CL.

L'unica cosa che posso accettare come giustificazione e che sia stato Leonardo ad imporlo a Pocchetino.

Quindi o scelta libera di Pocchetino perché crede che deve giocare titolare Dollarumma o imposizione di Leonardo.
Ma la terza possibilità non esiste proprio.

E io in questo momento non capisco ne l'imposizione di Leonardo ne la scelta di Pocchetino.


----------



## Shmuk (28 Settembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Raga non scherziamo.
> Non esiste un allenatore che mette giocatori scarsi di proposito per mostrare che sono scarsi.
> Specialmente nella squadra più ricca del mondo.
> E soprattutto dopo un esordio con pareggio contro il Bruges in CL.
> ...



"Scarso" no, è giustificato dal fatto che un buon numero di persone lo considera un grande portiere... quindi può darsi che lui, non essendo nemmeno lui sicuro, si sia detto, vediamo un pò se è veramente così. Se fai male, ti elimini da solo, se fai bene magari scopro di avere un altro portiere su cui contare....


OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Navas è una pippa. Faceva papere anche nel Real delle 3 Champions, ma era talmente forte che avrebbe vinto persino senza il portiere.
> 
> Era ovvio che Donnarumma diventasse titolare ed è probabile che lo diventi in Champions e in Ligue 1. Perché Donnarumma è super sopravvalutato, ma è comunque più forte di Navas.



Navas non è per niente una pippa, e ha dei riflessi straordinari. Quanto al ragionamento di Pochettino, ripeto, non l'escluderei ehe, probabile che sia sottoposto ad indebite ed indigeste pressioni non solo generali...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Navas è una pippa. Faceva papere anche nel Real delle 3 Champions, ma era talmente forte che avrebbe vinto persino senza il portiere.
> 
> Era ovvio che Donnarumma diventasse titolare ed è probabile che lo diventi in Champions e in Ligue 1. Perché Donnarumma è super sopravvalutato, ma è comunque più forte di Navas.


No dai, Navas certamente non è mai stato un fenomeno, ma è un portiere carismatico, uno in grado di guidare la difesa, di farsi sentire. Ovviamente se guardiamo il valore assoluto è meglio Donnarumma, ma dobbiamo anche capire che il carisma e la leadership sono qualità molto importanti, che a Gigio sono sempre mancate.
Lo stiamo vedendo noi con Maignan eh...


----------

